# La Gran Bretagna ha votato Leave. Fuori dall'Unione Europea.



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Il referendum sul Brexit si è concluso con la vittoria del "Leave" con con il 52% che ha sentenziato l'uscita della GranBretagna dalla UE.

Cameron si è già dimesso.


----------



## Coripra (24 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] 

Dicevi (hanno chiuso la discussione):"Ma vai a vedere chi ha votato a livello di classi sociali: mega ricchi e speculatori hanno votato in massa per remain, la classe media e i poveracci hanno votato per uscire da quell'obitorio che è oggi l'UE..
I giovani se hanno votato remain è solo perché ancora non hanno messo davvero il piede nel mondo del lavoro e vivono ancora nel mondo delle favole idealiste (l'UE unita, erasmus, viaggiare, peace&love..)
Se mega ricchi e speculatori votano una cosa vuol dire che quella cosa fa comodo a loro e sfrutta la massa dei lavoratori
Infatti chi credi le paghi le conseguenze delle politiche di austerità dell'UE imposte da Berlino? John Elkan o tu ed io?
E soprattutto perché le regole vitali del mio paese le deve stabilire qualcun'altro al di fuori e non eletto?
Credi che a Bruxelles qualcuno pensi anche solo per 2 secondi all'anno ai lavoratori e ai pensionati?."



1) Certo, e difatti in GB i mega ricchi e speculatori costituiscono il 52 %: quelli che hanno votato brexit.
Fortunati loro, mi verrebbe da dire...

2) I giovani non sono dei ********** incapaci di pensare con la loro testa e che vivono nel mondo della favole idealiste: questa cosa me la sentivo dire anche nel '68/70. E poi anche se fossero idealisti, BEN VENGANO. Quello che rimprovero ai giovani oggi semmai è l'esatto opposto: pochi ideali e troppo dio denaro.

3) A Bruxelles ci vanno persone elette da te (se vai a votare). In quanto alle regole vitali, oggi non mi sento di vivere in uno stato totalitario: domani, fuori dalla UE, non si sa... ma inutile parlare del sesso degli angeli.

4) e tu credi che in Italia qualcuno (chiunque che giunga al potere: e ribadisco chiunque!) pensi anche solo per 2 secondi all'anno ai lavoratori e pensionati? Ah sì, ci pensano quando devono scrivere i discorsi preelettorali.

Perdona, la mia mania di elencare i punti, ma così mi è più facile non perdermi negli argomenti.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2016)

GODO GODO GODO E GODO.

oggi è un giorno storico. Grandissimi gli inglesi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2016)

Alla fine i dati dicono che gli over 65 ha condizionare l'uscita. Proprio loro che praticamente non hanno più nulla da dire alla vita. Midisipiace anche per tutti gli immigrati che ora sono costretti a lasciare il paese per tornarsene nel proprio paese e diventare disoccupati. Anche gli studenti universitari, poveracci..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> GODO GODO GODO E GODO.
> 
> oggi è un giorno storico. Grandissimi gli inglesi.


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine i dati dicono che gli over 65 ha condizionare l'uscita. Proprio loro che praticamente non hanno più nulla da dire alla vita. Midisipiace anche per tutti gli immigrati che ora sono costretti a lasciare il paese per tornarsene nel proprio paese e diventare disoccupati. Anche gli studenti universitari, poveracci..


Stavolta i giovani devono ringraziare i più vecchi, perché, andando a votare di restare, non hanno visto più in là del loro naso. Certo, probabilmente neanche i vecchi hanno votato con consapevolezza, ma presto o tardi si accorgeranno tutti di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2016)

Sono stato sveglio tutta la notte per seguire la maratona di Mentana  però ne è valsa la pena


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavolta i giovani devono ringraziare i più vecchi, perché, andando a votare di restare, non hanno visto più in là del loro naso. Certo, probabilmente neanche i vecchi hanno votato con consapevolezza, ma presto o tardi si accorgeranno tutti di aver fatto la scelta giusta.



E' un salto nel buio.. inutile stare qui a dire che "ora è meglio". Meglio? Dove aspettiamo e vediamo. Non c'è mai stata una situazione del genere. Potrebbe anche essere positivo per Entrambi le partite UE e UK. Come potrebbe essere una cosa disastrosa. Bisogna vedere cosa la Scozia ha intenzione di fare. Se veramente anche loro lasciano l'UK.

Ovviamente rispetto il popolo inglese, se volevano andarsene buon per loro.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Godo soprattutto per i maledetti radical chic, che le hanno pensate e fatte di tutti i colori pur di portare avanti la causa del Remain. I sondaggi ad urne aperte, spiattellati ovunque, uno schifo mai visto.


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine i dati dicono che gli over 65 ha condizionare l'uscita. Proprio loro che praticamente non hanno più nulla da dire alla vita. Midisipiace anche per tutti gli immigrati che ora sono costretti a lasciare il paese per tornarsene nel proprio paese e diventare disoccupati. *Anche gli studenti universitari, poveracci*..



Anche li erasmus...in genere lo fanno chi ha i soldi del papi e di mammi....Difficilmente un figlio di un disoccupato/povero va all erasmus.
Sui lavoratori è un bel problema...ma ci sono altri paesi fuori dall ue dove gli italiani lavorano senza problemi.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavolta i giovani devono ringraziare i più vecchi, perché, andando a votare di restare, non hanno visto più in là del loro naso. Certo, probabilmente neanche i vecchi hanno votato con consapevolezza, ma presto o tardi si accorgeranno tutti di aver fatto la scelta giusta.



Non è questione di scelta giusta o sbagliata, sulla quale possiamo sindacare quando vogliamo, quando il fatto che la futura classe dirigente inglese dovrà convivere con una decisione presa da chi, a quel tempo, sarà già sotto 3 metri di terra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un salto nel buio.. inutile stare qui a dire che "ora è meglio". Meglio? Dove aspettiamo e vediamo. Non c'è mai stata una situazione del genere. Potrebbe anche essere positivo per Entrambi le partite UE e UK. Come potrebbe essere una cosa disastrosa. Bisogna vedere cosa la Scozia ha intenzione di fare. Se veramente anche loro lasciano l'UK.
> 
> Ovviamente rispetto il popolo inglese, se volevano andarsene buon per loro.


Ah, certo. Io dico che hanno fatto bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è questione di scelta giusta o sbagliata, sulla quale possiamo sindacare quando vogliamo, quando il fatto che la futura classe dirigente inglese dovrà convivere con una decisione presa da chi, a quel tempo, sarà già sotto 3 metri di terra


Ma continua a sfuggirmi il problema. Posso capire se mi dici che è stata una scelta scellerate, ma queste sono opinioni, perché io posso dirti, e ti dico, che invece hanno fatto bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Godo soprattutto per i maledetti radical chic, che le hanno pensate e fatte di tutti i colori pur di portare avanti la causa del Remain. I sondaggi ad urne aperte, spiattellati ovunque, uno schifo mai visto.



Senza contare la propaganda del "chi vota leave è uno xenofobo ignorante".
Non capiscono che questi atteggiamenti ostili non fanno altro che fomentare l'altro schieramento. Sarà pure una cosa quasi bambinesca,ma è così.
E occhio agli americani che stanno facendo la stessa cosa,all'ennesima potenza,con Trump......


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è questione di scelta giusta o sbagliata, sulla quale possiamo sindacare quando vogliamo, quando il fatto che la futura classe dirigente inglese dovrà convivere con una decisione presa da chi, a quel tempo, sarà già sotto 3 metri di terra



Bel discorso, che però vale sempre..allora leviamo il diritto di voto dopo i 60 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]
> 
> Dicevi (hanno chiuso la discussione):"Ma vai a vedere chi ha votato a livello di classi sociali: mega ricchi e speculatori hanno votato in massa per remain, la classe media e i poveracci hanno votato per uscire da quell'obitorio che è oggi l'UE..
> I giovani se hanno votato remain è solo perché ancora non hanno messo davvero il piede nel mondo del lavoro e vivono ancora nel mondo delle favole idealiste (l'UE unita, erasmus, viaggiare, peace&love..)
> ...



Mania che apprezzo anche perché semplifica il rispondere:

Io ho detto che speculatori e mega ricchi HANNO VOTATO REMAIN..di sicuro non sono il 48% degli inglesi, ma è per dire la tendenza..quella classe sociale ha votato di restare..che poi ci siano dei fessi poveracci che votano come i ricchi succede ovunque..ma è evidente che se uno speculatore della city vota remain non lo fa per idealismo..

I giovani non sono scemi (oddio, ci sarebbe da discutere) ma sanno ZERO delle difficoltà della vita e del mondo del lavoro, oggi i giovani fino a 25-28 anni hanno una consapevolezza inesistente di cosa sia la vita vera, in particolare gli universitari che vivono alle spalle di mami&papi...basta che leggi quante volte in sti giorni nei discorisi è emerso il discorso erasmus..una ****** che invece viene discussa manco fosse elemento vitale..

A Bruxelles tu eleggi il parlamento Europeo che conta nulla e stra nulla..la commissione invece che è quella che decide tutto non è affatto votata dai cittadini..e come se tu dicessi in italia che il popolo elegge il presidente della repubblica o il consiglio maggiore della magistratura

Non ci pensa nessuno manco in italia perché la gente vota i renzi e i berlusconi..se votassero gente più amante del popolo italiano invece che del denaro o degli amichetti lobbisti forse, e dico forse con forti dubbi, staremmo meglio o per lo meno ci sentiremmo meno presi per il cubo...


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bel discorso, che però vale sempre..allora leviamo il diritto di voto dopo i 60 anni



ma no, ovvio che devono poter votare. Spero che abbiano votato considerando che le conseguenze (positive o negative che siano, solo il tempo lo dirà) le vivranno i loro figli e nipoti, non loro


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ma no, ovvio che devono poter votare. Spero che abbiano votato considerando che le conseguenze (positive o negative che siano, solo il tempo lo dirà) le vivranno i loro figli e nipoti, non loro



Ok però adesso non consideriamo la gente di 65 anni come dei morti che camminano..se niente niente va bene campano minimo altri 20 anni e col welfare mandato a prostitute dalle austerità europee forse un po' avranno pensato anche alla loro terza età..
Io comunque avrei votato brexit fossi stato un inglese..

In ogni caso relax, in italia non succederà mai nulla..noi usciremmo dall'Europa solo se prima l'avessero fatto tutti gli altri..
Siamo un paese che va a rimorchio, non siamo come gli inglesi o i francesi noi


----------



## Coripra (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mania che apprezzo anche perché semplifica il rispondere:
> 
> Io ho detto che speculatori e mega ricchi HANNO VOTATO REMAIN..di sicuro non sono il 48% degli inglesi, ma è per dire la tendenza..quella classe sociale ha votato di restare..che poi ci siano dei fessi poveracci che votano come i ricchi succede ovunque..ma è evidente che se uno speculatore della city vota remain non lo fa per idealismo..
> 
> ...



Non entro nel merito di quanto da te argomentato, perchè ho intenzione di staccare la spina dall'argomento Brexit per una lunga pausa di riflessione (chiamiamo così la mia delusione), quindi non avertene a male... ero e sono un europeista convinto e resto dell'idea che le lotte si portano avanti e non si fugge abbandonando la nave in nome dei propri (presunti) interessi.

Concludo solo dicendo che, a quanto ho potuto vedere negli ultimi cinquant'anni, non potrà esistere uomo o donna o gruppo capace di entrare nel mondo della politica per cambiare qualcosa, mantenendo le promesse fatte e rimanendo fedele alle proprie convinzioni.
Tantomeno con (tutte) le persone che oggi bazzicano il teatrino (e qui la parola calza alla perfezione) della politica attuale (nessuno escluso).
Ti saluto: esco dalla discussione e vado a farmi dell'ulteriore male per la cessione del Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok però adesso non consideriamo la gente di 65 anni come dei morti che camminano..se niente niente va bene campano minimo altri 20 anni e col welfare mandato a prostitute dalle austerità europee forse un po' avranno pensato anche alla loro terza età..
> Io comunque avrei votato brexit fossi stato un inglese..
> 
> *In ogni caso relax, in italia non succederà mai nulla..noi usciremmo dall'Europa solo se prima l'avessero fatto tutti gli altri..
> Siamo un paese che va a rimorchio, non siamo come gli inglesi o i francesi noi*


Esatto. Per questo ho tifato per l'uscita, perché con l'uscita della Gran Bretagna potrebbero cominciare ad uscire anche gli altri e dopo 2 o 3 uscite, forse, potrebbe toccare anche a noi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Giugno 2016)

E' il giorno più bello da quando ho un account facebook. Un fiorire di rosicate radical chic che è luce per i miei occhi ed endorfina per il mio cervello. "inglesi nazisti".


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' il giorno più bello da quando ho un account facebook. Un fiorire di rosicate radical chic che è luce per i miei occhi ed endorfina per il mio cervello. "inglesi nazisti".



Gli italiani che odiano gli "italiani ignoranti e xenofobi" e da sempre dipingono quelli là come gli evoluti adesso non sanno più da che parte voltarsi...


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' il giorno più bello da quando ho un account facebook. Un fiorire di rosicate radical chic che è luce per i miei occhi ed endorfina per il mio cervello. "inglesi nazisti".



I radical chic scrivono questa roba:

Dramma per gli studenti italiani, addio stage a Londra.

Quanto godo.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Aggiungo: God save "The Leave".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

Nel frattempo solite speculazioni,
le borse stanno andando giù a picco, nemmeno cambiasse tutto dall'oggi al domani,

fra una settimana recupereranno con qualche piccolo risparmiatore dissanguato e qualche ultramiliardario un po più ricco...

vedete è proprio questa l'europa da cancellare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> I radical chic scrivono questa roba:
> 
> Dramma per gli studenti italiani, addio stage a Londra.
> 
> Quanto godo.



sì sì.
siamo democratici, ma solo se votano i liberal -progressisti e gli under 60. UK fino ad ieri faro della civiltà da cui noi lazzaroni corrotti sudeuropei avremmo dovuto prendere esempio, oggi covo di Nazi-fascisti, vecchi contadini ignoranti. La disperazione della generazione fancazzista Erasmus, che non potrà più andare ad impasticcarsi liberamente a Camden (So' problemi). Il poster di Che Guevara nella cameretta, che non mi impedisce di difendere appassionatamente il presidio supremo del capitale finanziario transnazionale, dei nuovi negrieri e degli interessi geopolitici USA, perché non ho mai letto nemmeno un rigo di un Trattato, o comunque credo possibile "un'altra Europa", ovvero armiamoci e partiamo per convincere Crucchi and friends a darci i trasferimenti fiscali dalla Baviera e magari pure a collettivizzare i mezzi di produzione. Sai com'è, la circostanza che abbiano fatto pagare a noi il conto delle banche tedesche coi greci tramite ESM e poi inventato il bail-in per impedire ad altri in futuro di fare lo stesso, sicuramente mostra una loro buona disposizione in tal senso. Le previsioni econometriche stocastiche di gente che non distingue Keynes da Friedman. Il settimo sigillo, i 4 cavalieri, Babilonia la Grande, la bestia 666, c'è la Cina. populismo, nazismo, fascismo, Salvini, Salvini, Trump, Salvini, Farage.

W l'Europa dei popoli.
W le periferie rurali, la zappa e la vanga, il campanilismo, i dialetti, la Patria ed il confine, lo Stato interventista.
al diamine le metropoli, il multiculturalismo, l'Erasmus e i discorsi pseudointellettuali pieni di nulla e farciti di anglicismi.
Godo, godo, godo.
GO...
DO


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2016)

I radical chic... fegato in autocombustione

Le tesi più ricorrenti al momento sono:
-in democrazia non si dovrebbe scegliere per tematiche europee
-i vecchi e i poveri hanno privato dell'erasmus i nipoti
-oh no l'erasmusssss, niente più nullafacenza pagata
-tutti xenofobbi e fassisti, i moralmente superiori erano per il no

Sto godendo come non mai, insetti radical chic boriosi ignoranti e antidemocratici


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Non capisco cosa ci sia da godere comunque. In confronto agli altri siamo forti come una zanzara.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia da godere comunque. *In confronto agli altri siamo forti come una zanzara*.



Sta frase me la devi spiegare..

Io "godo" perché so che quegli imbratta pantaloni degli italiani mai avrebbero mosso un passo verso l'uscita dal cappio di bruxelles se prima non lo avessero fatto altri..
Gli inglesi, che non stimo mai, però hanno nel loro DNA l'essere padroni del loro destino..sono locomotrici non vagoni come noi pagliacci..
Quindi la speranza è che ora si muova tutto un meccanismo che smantelli sta Europa dei banchieri e dei tecnocrati


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta frase me la devi spiegare..
> 
> Io "godo" perché so che quegli imbratta pantaloni degli italiani mai avrebbero mosso un passo verso l'uscita dal cappio di bruxelles se prima non lo avessero fatto altri..
> Gli inglesi, che non stimo mai, però hanno nel loro DNA l'essere padroni del loro destino..*sono locomotrici non vagoni come noi pagliacci..*
> Quindi la speranza è che ora si muova tutto un meccanismo che smantelli sta Europa dei banchieri e dei tecnocrati



Ho poco da spiegare, ti sei risposto da solo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho poco da spiegare, ti sei risposto da solo.



L'Italia avrebbe tutto per essere una potenza economica importantissima purtroppo siamo un popolo ridicolo e guidato da una classe dirigente corrotta e ladra (specchio del paese sia chiaro)..

La cosa pazzesca è pensare che noi eravamo il bel paese perché a scapito di quello che si vede in TV in Italia si viveva (e per certi versi si vive tutt'oggi) meglio che nel resto del mondo

Cibo top
Clima medio/ottimo
Cultura ai massimi livelli (città d'arte in ogni regione e veri gioielli che tutto il mondo si sogna)
Ogni genere di ambiente naturale possibile (mari e spiagge da sogno, montagne tra le più belle del mondo)
Moda e lusso che fanno parte della nostra cultura (un italiano medio veste 10 volte meglio di un ricco straniero)
Avevamo una sanità pubblica di tutto rispetto
Cultura del dolce far niente

Insomma chi più ne ha più ne metta..è un vero peccato che siamo così incapaci di valorizzare al 100% tutto ciò


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'Italia avrebbe tutto per essere una potenza economica importantissima purtroppo siamo un popolo ridicolo e guidato da una classe dirigente corrotta e ladra (specchio del paese sia chiaro)..
> 
> La cosa pazzesca è pensare che noi eravamo il bel paese perché a scapito di quello che si vede in TV in Italia si viveva (e per certi versi si vive tutt'oggi) meglio che nel resto del mondo
> 
> ...



Perche a differenza di altre nazioni siamo ancora una nazione giovane...Nella storia abbiamo avuto un ruolo di secondo piano dal punto di vista politico...e l essere disuniti ci è costato.


----------



## juventino (24 Giugno 2016)

Per me resta una scelta pericolosa fare questo salto nel vuoto, ma è stata una loro decisione libera e come tale va rispettata. 
Una cosa è certa: se non ci sono cambiamenti radicali l'UE finirà definitivamente in un paio d'anni. L'anno prossimo in Francia ci sono le elezioni e in caso di vittoria del FN il voto sull'euro è quotato 1.01. Lì si giocherà la vera partita, se la Francia esce se ne vanno tutti.


----------



## Tobi (24 Giugno 2016)

tutto a picco tranno l'Oro ed i Bitcoin


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2016)

Per me non cambierà una cippa. Il referendum verrà ignorato con qualche giravolta strana


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me non cambierà una cippa. Il referendum verrà ignorato con qualche giravolta strana



Beh alla fine sulle cose più importanti faranno degli accordi bilaterali a parte, mi sembra una cosa più simbolica che altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per me resta una scelta pericolosa fare questo salto nel vuoto, ma è stata una loro decisione libera e come tale va rispettata.
> Una cosa è certa: se non ci sono cambiamenti radicali l'UE finirà definitivamente in un paio d'anni. L'anno prossimo in Francia ci sono le elezioni e in caso di vittoria del FN il voto sull'euro è quotato 1.01. Lì si giocherà la vera partita, se la Francia esce se ne vanno tutti.


Mi dispiacerebbe molto per i francesi una vittoria dell'FN, però almeno uscirebbero anche loro e allora ciao ciao Unione Europea. Penso che dopo Gran Bretagna e Francia, ci sarebbero Spagna, Grecia e quindi noi a voler seguire a ruota.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> W l'Europa dei popoli.
> W le periferie rurali, la zappa e la vanga, il campanilismo, i dialetti, la Patria ed il confine, lo Stato interventista.
> al diamine le metropoli, il multiculturalismo, l'Erasmus e i discorsi pseudointellettuali pieni di nulla e farciti di anglicismi.
> Godo, godo, godo.
> ...



Giusto godere perchè gli Erasmus non potranno più andare a Londra e i radical chic posteranno meno foto su facebook dei loro viaggi nella City. Poi se ci sarà anche di contorno il crollo della sterlina, crollo del settore immobiliare, la più grave recessione dal dopoguerra, fuga degli investitori (Cina-Europa), aumento della disoccupazione, tagli sulle pensioni, ricerca e sanità non importa. 
Vedremo se qualcuno avrà voglia di salvare sti ********** britannici, dipendenti come nessun altro dai capitali esteri, ma ora tecnicamente fuori dal più grande mercato mondiale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Marilson (24 Giugno 2016)

e' letteralmente un disastro


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giusto godere perchè gli Erasmus non potranno più andare a Londra e i radical chic posteranno meno foto su facebook dei loro viaggi nella City. Poi se ci sarà anche di contorno il crollo della sterlina, crollo del settore immobiliare, la più grave recessione dal dopoguerra, fuga degli investitori (Cina-Europa), aumento della disoccupazione, tagli sulle pensioni, ricerca e sanità non importa.
> Vedremo se qualcuno avrà voglia di salvare sti ********** britannici, dipendenti come nessun altro dai capitali esteri, ma ora tecnicamente fuori dal più grande mercato mondiale.


Tutte previsioni infondate...Come i giornalisti sulla trattativa del milan...Se,ma,chi,non esiste cordata o in realta c'e ma i nomi sono di poco conto,forse,silvio fa la voce grossa coi soldi degli altri,Silvio pranzo ad arcore mentre gli stava scoppiando il cuore,boh!
In norvegia non vedo l apocalisse...o mi sbaglio e vivo in un altro pianeta?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2016)

Le strade a questo punto sono due. O si sgretola tutto e si torna a quello schifoso ritorno di stati indipendenti, che ci porterà inevitabilmente ad una guerra tra 50/100 anni. Oppure si crea una federazione vera e propria. Magari facendo una federazione per i paesi che hanno l'euro che è più semplice da iniziare ed allo stesso tempo fare un corridoio per i paesi fuori dalla federazione. Una federazione che ha un parlamento eletto dai cittadini UE, esercito, sistema di welfare centrale, politica monetaria centrale ecc. Gli stati come Francia, Germania, italia ecc rimarranno come regioni/stati. Il mio sogno questo ultimo..


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le strade a questo punto sono due. O si sgretola tutto e si torna a quello schifoso ritorno di stati indipendenti, che ci porterà inevitabilmente ad una guerra tra 50/100 anni. Oppure si crea una federazione vera e propria. Magari facendo una federazione per i paesi che hanno l'euro che è più semplice da iniziare ed allo stesso tempo fare un corridoio per i paesi fuori dalla federazione. Una federazione che ha un parlamento eletto dai cittadini UE, esercito, sistema di welfare centrale, politica monetaria centrale ecc. Gli stati come Francia, Germania, italia ecc rimarranno come regioni/stati. Il mio sogno questo ultimo..



Ok, ma non ci si può rapportare all'esempio degli USA, come ho già detto. Quello è un popolo unico, qua bisogna mettere insieme tante culture diverse, almeno per me sono diverse.

(oltre al fatto che ci odiamo a vicenda)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Giugno 2016)

clarenzio ha scritto:


> giusto godere perchè gli erasmus non potranno più andare a londra e i radical chic posteranno meno foto su facebook dei loro viaggi nella city. Poi se ci sarà anche di contorno il crollo della sterlina, crollo del settore immobiliare, la più grave recessione dal dopoguerra, fuga degli investitori (cina-europa), aumento della disoccupazione, tagli sulle pensioni, ricerca e sanità non importa.
> Vedremo se qualcuno avrà voglia di salvare sti ********** britannici, dipendenti come nessun altro dai capitali esteri, ma ora tecnicamente fuori dal più grande mercato mondiale.



go 
do


----------



## Sir Pilade (24 Giugno 2016)

Godete di questo? Ma non vi rendete conto dei danni che porterà anche a noi direttamente? 
Bisogna guardare avanti, non indietro. Altrimenti torniamo alle Signorie e ai Principati.
Vedrete gli inglesi con le pezze al sedere tra pochi anni, godrete ancora? Buon per voi!

Tutti i nostri mali vengono dall'Europa? 
Allora il Milan non vinceva solo per Inzaghi/Brocchi?
E l'Inter per Mazzarri?

Facile trovare un capro espiatorio, intanto la sterlina è ai livelli degli anni 80. Si sono sfasciati pure lo stato perché la Scozia voterà sicuramente per l'indipendenza, il First Minister ha già annunciato che un referendum sull'indipendenza è in programma. E forse anche l'Irlanda del Nord saluta. 
Tutto questo per 4 immigrati in meno. Perché poi l'UK manco c'ha l'Euro, manco c'ha Schengen, e tutti i tagli al welfare state sono stati decisi dai conservatori per una scelta PURAMENTE POLITICA. L'austerità se l'è scelta Cameron nel 2010.


----------



## beleno (24 Giugno 2016)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Godete di questo? Ma non vi rendete conto dei danni che porterà anche a noi direttamente?
> Bisogna guardare avanti, non indietro. Altrimenti torniamo alle Signorie e ai Principati.
> Vedrete gli inglesi con le pezze al sedere tra pochi anni, godrete ancora? Buon per voi!
> 
> ...


Quoto. E anche per noi ci saranno effetti negativi. Banche gia' oggi sotto forte pressione. Se qualcuna salta c'e' il bail in, in piu' c'e' tutto il discorso del credito alle imprese. Sperando che non riparta il discorso spread, che ad oggi e' rimasto "artificialmente "sotto controllo. Brutto da dire, questi fenomeni copliranmo noi prima di altri perche' abbiamo un sacco di problemi strutturali.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Sir Pilade (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Ecco appunto! Pagliacci questi del Leave, Farage poi è il primo della lista seguito da Boris e Gove


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Godete di questo? Ma non vi rendete conto dei danni che porterà anche a noi direttamente?
> Bisogna guardare avanti, non indietro. Altrimenti torniamo alle Signorie e ai Principati.
> Vedrete gli inglesi con le pezze al sedere tra pochi anni, godrete ancora? Buon per voi!
> 
> ...



Ma se è l unico stato ''europeo'' insieme agli usa che ne è uscito dalla crisi con crescite fino al 5% annuo...e certamente non grazie all'europa che nel frattempo stritolava i paesi meridionali con l austerity.


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Contentissimo di questa uscita.
La Gran Bretagna non è un paese europeo e non si è mai sentito un paese europeo, è un paese che culturalmente sta morendo, un paese pieno zeppo di indiani, pakistani, il risultato del colonialismo sta tornando indietro spudoratamente.. e sapete cosa? se li riprendessero dentro tutti, tanto una superficie di 130.000 km2 (Inghilterra) li ospiterà senza problemi.
Quelli che si sono sempre fatti i loro interessi, guerre senza senso, guerre che hanno portato ad altre guerre, non a caso quando cominciò il fenomeno Isis gli inglesi (quelli che stanno sulle palle a tutti) erano pezzi pregiati da decapitare, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Giugno 2016)

Gli inglesi ci hanno dato l’ennesima lezione di libertà e democrazia, ma i radical chic non se ne capacitano.
Gli sguardi increduli di questi soggetti e le loro dichiarazioni al limite del delirante rendono il tutto ancora più bello. 
Improvvisamente gli inglesi sono diventati un popolo di capre ignoranti (quegli stessi inglesi che poche settimane fa venivano idolatrati per avere eletto un musulmano sindaco di Londra), il libero voto diventa un abuso di democrazia o del suffragio universale (eh, già, dovrebbero votare solo loro, che sono tanto intelligenti ed hanno sempre la verità a portata di mano) e gli over 60, quelli del miracolo economico, che hanno creato la ricchezza di godono tutti quei giovani che oggi non trovano lavoro, sono una massa di imbecilli in chiaro stato di demenza senile. 
Peraltro il radical chic, sempre attento a sostenere di stare dalla parte degli ultimi, dei poveri e degli emarginati, insulta il voto delle "campagne" e si ritrova invece in trincea a fianco delle banche e delle lobby finanziarie che fino all'altro ieri erano il nemico da abbattere... 

Vabbé comincia un altro talk show... c'è Mario Monti, quello che ci ha "salvato" e per il quale la soluzione a tutto e che "ci vuole più europa"... Vado a prendere bibite e pop corn...


----------



## prebozzio (25 Giugno 2016)

Oddio, esultare per questa uscita dell'Inghilterra solo perché si gode delle reazioni degli altri mi sembra un po' sempliciotto.

Come se domani andassero a fuoco metà delle foreste mondiali perché gruppi di vegani si erano ritrovati per un picnic, e per sbaglio il fuoco è divampato... e noi godessimo: "Ahah vegani! Avete bruciato le foreste!"


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per me resta una scelta pericolosa fare questo salto nel vuoto, ma è stata una loro decisione libera e come tale va rispettata.
> Una cosa è certa: se non ci sono cambiamenti radicali l'UE finirà definitivamente in un paio d'anni. L'anno prossimo in Francia ci sono le elezioni e in caso di vittoria del FN il voto sull'euro è quotato 1.01. Lì si giocherà la vera partita, se la Francia esce se ne vanno tutti.



Tu lo chiami salto nel vuoto ma se sei dentro un palazzo in fiamme col rogo sulle chiappe credimi che ti butti anche nel vuoto pur di provare a salvarti..quello che dovrebbe fare anche l'italia ma noi invece rimarremmo lì con un bicchiere d'acqua in mano a provare a spegnere l'incendio..


----------



## prebozzio (25 Giugno 2016)

Ah, prima di parlare di "Erasmus, il modo dei figli di papà di andare all'estero a fare gli esami troppo difficili in Italia e divertirsi" vi consiglio di informarvi su cosa è il programma Erasmus Plus.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Giugno 2016)

La democrazzia è una cosa meravigliosa zio, cioè è l'emblema della civiltà, però cioè è un abuso di democrazzia votare per i nazzionalisti xenoffobbi fassisti rassisti omofobbi xenofasciorazziomoleghisti che cioè non vogliono l'Europa dell'erasmussssss e votano contro, democrazzia solo per chi è a favvore dell'Europaaaaaaaa, e ora cioè vado a farmi una canna che fa bene


----------



## Doctore (25 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ah, prima di parlare di "Erasmus, il modo dei figli di papà di andare all'estero a fare gli esami troppo difficili in Italia e divertirsi" vi consiglio di informarvi su cosa è il programma Erasmus Plus.



Non esiste solo l uk per andare a studiare...In ogni caso chi va all erasmus raramente sono famiglie disagiate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non esiste solo l uk per andare a studiare...In ogni caso chi va all erasmus raramente sono famiglie disagiate.



Si comunque giusto per precisare il programma Erasmus già prevede che si possano scegliere mete extra-europee quindi non è che non esiste la possibilità di andare a londra..

Poi parliamoci chiaro: qualche esame sostenuto a Londra e in generale all'estero non è che ti elevano chissà quanto il curriculum eh..infatti diciamo che un buon 50-70% fa l'erasmus solo per farsi un periodo via da casa con la scusa di "studiare"..

Chi davvero vuole farsi il cubo (e può permetterselo, va detto) si iscrive direttamente in una facoltà estera e fa la laurea là..ma quello allora non è per tutti, sia per soldi che per capacità (io ho un amico che si è specializzato alla Sorbona ma infatti oggi lavora nel marketing di una grande multinazionale, non era certo il primo pirla)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Giugno 2016)

- Erasmus +zappa
Aldilà dei toni goliardici, l'Unione Europea è un cadavere che cammina, mettetevi l'anima in pace. Non esiste la volontà politica. Basta analizzare con serenità gli eventi. Gli inglesi sono sempre stati con un piede fuori ed uno dentro, ed anche se fossero rimasti avevano già negoziato pesanti deroghe incompatibili con la volontà di aderire ad un concreto progetto unificatore. Per non parlare della Germania che ha fatto sempre il cavolo che gli pare, sfruttando l'UE per il proprio tornaconto. E basta guardare la gestione della crisi e del caso greco per rendersi conto che anche in questo caso non vi è mai stata alcuna volontà di convergere verso una maggiore integrazione. Una Unione che sin dal principio è andata avanti a colpi di deroghe in favore delle Nazioni più forti. E in tutto questo noi che abbiamo abbandonato la nostra architettura costituzionale statalista per convergere verso il LORO modello di economia sociale di mercato, noi che le "riforme strutturali" le abbiamo fatte eccome, noi che abbiamo fatto più consolidamento fiscale di chiunque altro (avanzi primari per 20 anni come se piovesse), noi che abbiamo contribuito a pagare i debiti della Grecia con le banche tedesche e francesi tramite il MES (40 milioni, praticamente una finanziaria), veniamo dipinti come una mina vagante ed una zavorra (non mi si parli del debito pubblico perché quello era alto anche prima, e i nostri partners lo sapevano benissimo, ma ciononostante ci hanno voluti dentro a tutti i costi, chiedetevi perché). L'UE è un morto che cammina. E' un'Unione tra Stati con interessi confliggenti. Avrebbe più senso un accordo di cooperazione tra Paesi del Sud Europa. L'Euro ha accelerato la dissoluzione, perché è stato come tentare di costruire una casa dal tetto, e questo è ampiamente riconosciuto anche dagli economisti ortodossi. Il fatto è che uscire ora dall'Unione monetaria avrebbe costi piuttosto elevati. Ma preferisco ripartire dalle macerie piuttosto che morire lentamente strangolati dal cappio unionista prendendo ordini dalla Merkel e da Juncker.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' letteralmente un disastro



L'unica cosa che mi consola è che vedendo la finaccia che farà l'Inghilterra forse noi ci salviamo, perchè sti mentecatti populisti ci proveranno a distruggerci.


----------



## Doctore (25 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi consola è che vedendo la finaccia che farà l'Inghilterra forse noi ci salviamo, perchè sti mentecatti populisti ci proveranno a distruggerci.



Finaccia?
Ne usciranno piu forti di prima...tra le macerie ci finiremo noi altro che uk.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Finaccia?
> Ne usciranno piu forti di prima...tra le macerie ci finiremo noi altro che uk.



Vedremo....


----------



## prebozzio (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si comunque giusto per precisare il programma Erasmus già prevede che si possano scegliere mete extra-europee quindi non è che non esiste la possibilità di andare a londra..
> 
> Poi parliamoci chiaro: qualche esame sostenuto a Londra e in generale all'estero non è che ti elevano chissà quanto il curriculum eh..infatti diciamo che un buon 50-70% fa l'erasmus solo per farsi un periodo via da casa con la scusa di "studiare"..
> 
> Chi davvero vuole farsi il cubo (e può permetterselo, va detto) si iscrive direttamente in una facoltà estera e fa la laurea là..ma quello allora non è per tutti, sia per soldi che per capacità (io ho un amico che si è specializzato alla Sorbona ma infatti oggi lavora nel marketing di una grande multinazionale, non era certo il primo pirla)





Doctore ha scritto:


> Non esiste solo l uk per andare a studiare...In ogni caso chi va all erasmus raramente sono famiglie disagiate.


Ripeto: il fare un semestre all'estero è forse il 10% del mega programma Erasmus+ per la mobilità giovanile. Ci sono gli scambi giovanili, il soggiorno volontario europeo, i tirocini, l'Erasmus per Imprenditori, e tanto altro... è una delle poche cose che funzionano in Europa, e da cui gli organizzatori non guadagnano (lo so per certo, è il mio lavoro)


----------



## beleno (27 Giugno 2016)

Come riporta il Sole24Ore, secondo un sondaggio svolto da The Institute of Directors (un'importante associazione di imprenditori britannici) tra i propri iscritti, il 20% di tali iscritti prevede di trasferire alcune attività all'estero, come conseguenza del voto su Brexit. Il direttore generale del gruppo ha inoltre dichiarato che tre iscritti su quattro pensano che Brexit danneggerà gli affari.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

Bisogna anche saper leggere le situazioni,
l'ultima cosa che vogliono i neoliberisti è lo disfacimento di questa UE,
chiaro che pertanto tenteranno di tutto per far pressioni con i mercati e per aizzare voci allarmistiche, come accade anche per l'Italia ogni volta che si parla di una fuoriuscita.

La mia opinione è che l'Europa disunita nell'arco di un centinaio d'anni diverrebbe una sorta di terzo mondo, non reggeremmo il confronto con le economie emergenti: Russia, Cina, India, Brasile e Sud America in generale.

Ciò nonostante questa europa ibrida va immediatamente demolita, ad ogni costo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *La mia opinione è che l'Europa disunita nell'arco di un centinaio d'anni diverrebbe una sorta di terzo mondo, non reggeremmo il confronto con le economie emergenti:* Russia, Cina, India, Brasile e Sud America in generale.
> 
> Ciò nonostante questa europa ibrida va immediatamente demolita, ad ogni costo.



Ma chissà perché sto problema del mettersi tutti insieme per paura dei PVS stati come Giappone, Canada, Australia, Nuova Zelanda, Corea del Sud, Malesia, Norvegia non se lo pongono......mah...
Poi veder citato il Sud America mi lascia basito, ma secondo voi davvero Serve che si faccia l'UE per paura di non poter competere con gli Argentini, i peruviani e i venezuelani?
Questi PVS (che sono PVS da ormai 30 anni, ma quando si svilupperanno davvero?) hanno solo l'arma del basso costo della manodopera, ma hanno 100mila problemi interni e appena avranno un briciolo di benessere vedi come inizieranno problemi a gestirli..
L'unico paese che davvero che sposta la bilancia mondiale è la Cina che ormai è la superpotenza per eccellenza..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chissà perché sto problema del mettersi tutti insieme per paura dei PVS stati come Giappone, Canada, Australia, Nuova Zelanda, Corea del Sud, Malesia, Norvegia non se lo pongono......mah...
> Poi veder citato il Sud America mi lascia basito, ma secondo voi davvero Serve che si faccia l'UE per paura di non poter competere con gli Argentini, i peruviani e i venezuelani?
> Questi PVS (che sono PVS da ormai 30 anni, ma quando si svilupperanno davvero?) hanno solo l'arma del basso costo della manodopera, ma hanno 100mila problemi interni e appena avranno un briciolo di benessere vedi come inizieranno problemi a gestirli..
> L'unico paese che davvero che sposta la bilancia mondiale è la Cina che ormai è la superpotenza per eccellenza..



Il Sud America è molto sottovalutato, nel dopoguerra è stato mantenuto alla fame dagli USA con le loro mille guerre civili in cui gli americani posizionavano le loro marionette, sono ancora indietro, ma hanno tutto
Risorse, Cervelli, Capcità (i sudamericani culturalmente sono avanti 100 anni rispetto ai cittadini medi USA, escludendo quelli degli stati più a nord).
Il Giappone è una realtà a se stante, è di fatto, assieme ai paesi scandinavi, l'unico paese realmente socialista al mondo, per quello riesce a sopravvivere,
Canadà Australia Nuova Zelanda fanno parte dell'area Commonwealth, poco reclamizzata ma assai potente, non per niente hanno tutte alcuni dei più alti tenori di benessere al mondo.

Se invece vogliamo parlare unicamente dell'Italia, non ha un vero mercato di riferimento fuori dall'UE, non ha risorse naturali e grazie alla lungimiranza di chi ci governa stiamo pian piano perdendo cervelli e competenze tecnologiche, che erano uno dei nostri punti di forza.
Ci resterebbe la tradizione culturale, turistica e enogastronomica, ma per poterne vivere dovremmo essere molti meno, invece ci facciamo invadere dalla manodopera straniera


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche saper leggere le situazioni,
> l'ultima cosa che vogliono i neoliberisti è lo disfacimento di questa UE,
> chiaro che pertanto tenteranno di tutto per far pressioni con i mercati e per aizzare voci allarmistiche, come accade anche per l'Italia ogni volta che si parla di una fuoriuscita.
> 
> ...



Esattamente.. la gente non si rende conte che un'europa non unite vuol dire solo che le prossime generazioni soffriranno. Non si reggerà mai il confronto con i paesi emergenti mai. E come avevo detto in post precendenti, l'Europa è un continente VECCHIO. Non ci si evolve, le idee nazionaliste e populiste ancora in giro, infrastrutture vecchie, giovani demotivati. Mentre gli altri paesi sono più giovani e più motivati. Guardate la cina ed il suo dinamismo. Da un paese ultracomunista con mao si sono evoluto in un sistema comunistaliberale forse. Un sistema che io ritengo ottimo, al di la della mancanza di democrazia.

abbiamo vissuto negli allori negli anni passati proprio perché non c'era nessuno in grado di metterci il bastone fra le ruote. L'Italia poi, ma ci rendiamo conto che l'Italia non ha il reddito minimo garantito?? L'Iran ha un sistema di Welfare che è 4 volte migliore di molti paesi UE. 

Ci deve essere una rifondazione, tra l'altro inutile negarlo. I creatori dell'Unione volevano che la Ceca diventasse una federazione di stati. Era questa l'obiettivo finale. Bisogna mettere le cose in chiaro o si fa una federazione oppure arrivederci. Serve una politica monetaria a livello federalistico, serve un parlamento eletto a livello di federazione, serve un governo vero e proprio una politica Welfare unica un esercito unico. Solo cosi le cose si sistemeranno ed io sono sicuro, che pure l'Italia cambierà. Sono stra sicuro.

Basta con la Merkel Hollande ed altre figure farlocche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esattamente.. la gente non si rende conte che un'europa non unite vuol dire solo che le prossime generazioni soffriranno. Non si reggerà mai il confronto con i paesi emergenti mai. E come avevo detto in post precendenti, l'Europa è un continente VECCHIO. Non ci si evolve, le idee nazionaliste e populiste ancora in giro, infrastrutture vecchie, giovani demotivati. Mentre gli altri paesi sono più giovani e più motivati. Guardate la cina ed il suo dinamismo. Da un paese ultracomunista con mao si sono evoluto in un sistema comunistaliberale forse. Un sistema che io ritengo ottimo, al di la della mancanza di democrazia.
> 
> abbiamo vissuto negli allori negli anni passati proprio perché non c'era nessuno in grado di metterci il bastone fra le ruote. L'Italia poi, ma ci rendiamo conto che l'Italia non ha il reddito minimo garantito?? L'Iran ha un sistema di Welfare che è 4 volte migliore di molti paesi UE.
> 
> ...



Straquoto.


----------



## Doctore (27 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esattamente.. la gente non si rende conte che un'europa non unite vuol dire solo che le prossime generazioni soffriranno. Non si reggerà mai il confronto con i paesi emergenti mai. E come avevo detto in post precendenti, l'Europa è un continente VECCHIO. Non ci si evolve, le idee nazionaliste e populiste ancora in giro, infrastrutture vecchie, giovani demotivati. Mentre gli altri paesi sono più giovani e più motivati. Guardate la cina ed il suo dinamismo. Da un paese ultracomunista con mao si sono evoluto in un sistema comunistaliberale forse. Un sistema che io ritengo ottimo, al di la della mancanza di democrazia.
> 
> abbiamo vissuto negli allori negli anni passati proprio perché non c'era nessuno in grado di metterci il bastone fra le ruote. L'Italia poi, ma ci rendiamo conto che l'Italia non ha il reddito minimo garantito?? L'Iran ha un sistema di Welfare che è 4 volte migliore di molti paesi UE.
> 
> ...



Pura utopia...Non potremo mai essere come gli usa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il Sud America è molto sottovalutato, nel dopoguerra è stato mantenuto alla fame dagli USA con le loro mille guerre civili in cui gli americani posizionavano le loro marionette, sono ancora indietro, ma hanno tutto
> Risorse, Cervelli, Capcità (i sudamericani culturalmente sono avanti 100 anni rispetto ai cittadini medi USA, escludendo quelli degli stati più a nord).
> Il Giappone è una realtà a se stante, è di fatto, assieme ai paesi scandinavi, l'unico paese realmente socialista al mondo, per quello riesce a sopravvivere,
> Canadà Australia Nuova Zelanda fanno parte dell'area Commonwealth, poco reclamizzata ma assai potente, non per niente hanno tutte alcuni dei più alti tenori di benessere al mondo.
> ...



E secondo te la tutela dell'economia italiana può essere garantita da un'Europa che accoglierebbe cani e porci e che se ne frega dei paesi singoli? Basta vedere le leggi promulgate in materia economica e agroalimentare per capire che l'Europa ci affama ancora di più..almeno è meglio regolarci da soli..se avessimo politici decenti


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pura utopia...Non potremo mai essere come gli usa.



Ma perché dobbiamo prendere sempre sti USA come modello?? L'Europa è un continente più piccolo ed più facile da gestire. Secondo voi nel mondo le differenza culturali ci sono solo in Europa? Guardate la Russia è una federazione eppure all'interno del paese ci sono molte ma molte differenze culturali. Kazan e Mosca sono due completamente distinte. Lo stesso l'India, paese composta da 1928492 di differenze, stesso dicasi per la Cina. Ma anche in Italia ci sono differenze all'interno del paese.

Paradossalmente in Europa siamo molto più simili,nonostante le differenza, che in altri paesi.

Sono consapevole del fatto che sia difficile , ma tecnicamente non è impossibile. Il problema è sempre quello la gente dovrebbe accettare come propria identità l'unione. Ed è una cosa difficile, sentirsi europeo ed essere a tutti gli effetti europei sono cose diverse. Ma è l'unica via. Se si vuole combattere le lobby che stanno distruggendo l'europa, bisogna andare oltre i propri confini nazionali ed accettare di appartenere a qualcosa di più grande. Io ho fiducia nelle generazioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E secondo te la tutela dell'economia italiana può essere garantita da un'Europa che accoglierebbe cani e porci e che se ne frega dei paesi singoli? Basta vedere le leggi promulgate in materia economica e agroalimentare per capire che l'Europa ci affama ancora di più..almeno è meglio regolarci da soli..se avessimo politici decenti



infatti, credo che tu mi abbia frainteso, io ho scritto che questa europa va immediatamente cancellata,

al contrario una vera confederazione come gli USA sarebbe l'unica strada per garantirci un futuro, l'unica alternativa sarebbe dimezzare la popolazione italiana e divenire una sorta di Svizzera.


----------



## Doctore (27 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perché dobbiamo prendere sempre sti USA come modello?? L'Europa è un continente più piccolo ed più facile da gestire. Secondo voi nel mondo le differenza culturali ci sono solo in Europa? Guardate la Russia è una federazione eppure all'interno del paese ci sono molte ma molte differenze culturali. Kazan e Mosca sono due completamente distinte. Lo stesso l'India, paese composta da 1928492 di differenze, stesso dicasi per la Cina. Ma anche in Italia ci sono differenze all'interno del paese.
> 
> Paradossalmente in Europa siamo molto più simili,nonostante le differenza, che in altri paesi.
> 
> Sono consapevole del fatto che sia difficile , ma tecnicamente non è impossibile. Il problema è sempre quello la gente dovrebbe accettare come propria identità l'unione. Ed è una cosa difficile, sentirsi europeo ed essere a tutti gli effetti europei sono cose diverse. Ma è l'unica via. Se si vuole combattere le lobby che stanno distruggendo l'europa, bisogna andare oltre i propri confini nazionali ed accettare di appartenere a qualcosa di più grande. Io ho fiducia nelle generazioni.



Però tu hai citato paesi che all interno hanno delle problematiche enormi a livello sociale...e i paesi da te citati non sono esempi da seguire.
Alla fine posso essere anche d accordo con il tuo pensiero...il problema è che con questa europa fatta di banchieri,faccendieri,monti,austerity ecc non si va avanti e continuando con questa politica assurda si rischieranno altre brexit...perche i popoli europei quando saranno chiamati a votare una ''brexit'' dovranno decidere cosa fare...morire per mano dell europa o cercare di morire risollevandosi con le proprie forze.


----------

